# Wintest for Massey Ferguson motohours access



## Koubiczech (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello, I want to access motohours from wintest, but it need password. Do you know where I get password? Thank you


----------



## akira (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello

I need help. I have a Massey Ferguson 5400. Diagostico I need to test the machine.
Does anyone know where I can find sotfware and hardware?

Thank you.


----------

